
Ask HN: How to Convert over 100 VHS tapes to digital - fosco
any recommendations on easy&#x2F;cheap what to do this?
======
bluGill
Easy: pay someone. Your local photography store (any big city will have one,
but good luck finding it) can do it.

Cheap: your local big city library probably has the equipment, just bring your
tapes in, sit in what looks like a private reading room for a few hours (bring
books) and slowly convert them. Their equipment is probably good quality.

Mid cheap: you can buy devices that attach to your existing VCR on one side,
and have a computer (often USB) connection on the other. There is plenty of
software to record. Quality varies depend on your VCR (clean the heads), and
the quality of the interface.

~~~
fosco
appreciate the info, thank you!

will look inter library and paying someone... fear it may be cost
prohibitive...

